# Audience Of The Works Of Tolkien



## John (Aug 25, 2021)

Are The Works Of Tolkien Silmarillion Hobbit and The Lord Of The Rings Aimed At A Christian Audience? Please Explain


----------



## 1stvermont (Aug 25, 2021)

I would not say aimed at a Christian audience, but I would say his worldview influenced the story he wrote. So Christianity influenced his work but his work was not for Christians only.


----------



## Alcuin (Aug 25, 2021)

No, though _The Hobbit_ and _The Lord of the Rings_ are told with a Christian world view; Tolkien once wrote _Lord of the Rings_ was specifically from a Roman Catholic view. _The Hobbit_ was written for his children (specifically because one of them, Christopher, who was four or five when Tolkien told them the tale, kept correcting his father on details he had provided earlier), but _Lord of the Rings_ was written for a general audience. Tolkien wrote in the Foreword to _The Lord of the Rings_,
The prime motive was the desire of a tale-teller to try his hand at a really long story that would hold the attention of readers, amuse them, delight them, and at times maybe excite them or deeply move them. As a guide I had only my own feelings for what is appealing or moving…​I think we should take him at his word.


----------

